# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  Eating Meat

## CloudMaker

I've started again eating meat because my hair started falling out, and I felt shifty  I would open the cat food can for my cat and I would want to eat it.
.That sort of let me know that I needed to use animal meat into my diet.
I don't understand how vegans can do it without suffering long term effects............ I think you  can eat animal products that are organically grown.

----------


## Cuchculan

We were born to eat meat. Hence are teeth are made as they are. Once lived with a Vegan. Was funny. Kept saying ' Going to get some real food, back in a while '. The crap she used to eat. I would not class it as food. Then you have parents keeping meat from their kids. I think this is just wrong. They need to meat as they are growing. When they reach a certain age let them then decide if they wish to remain meat eaters or not. I would say eat all the meat you want.

----------


## Wishie

> We were born to eat meat. Hence are teeth are made as they are. Once lived with a Vegan. Was funny. Kept saying ' Going to get some real food, back in a while '. The crap she used to eat. I would not class it as food. Then you have parents keeping meat from their kids. I think this is just wrong. They need to meat as they are growing. When they reach a certain age let them then decide if they wish to remain meat eaters or not. I would say eat all the meat you want.





What about our teeth?

----------


## CloudMaker

Sorry but I don't trust some codporate sponsored dietitians over god. 

Romans 14:2: "One person believes he may eat anything, while the weak person eats only vegetables."

----------


## Cuchculan

Just give me a fry up any day of the week and I am happy. If others hate meat, good luck to them. They can live on their veggies.

----------


## Otherside

> Just give me a fry up any day of the week and I am happy. If others hate meat, good luck to them. They can live on their veggies.



Ugh how anyone can keep a fryup down first thing in the morning is beyond all that. All that fat...ugh. 

I don't care if it contains sausages and bacon's, or its meat free and just consists of fries tomatoes, mushrooms, hash Brown's and fried bread...how the heck can you eat that much fat first thing in the morning?!

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

With ease. Love my sausages and white pudding. I know in the UK they only sell black pudding. White is much nicer. Dinner comes later and it can be more meat. Depends on the day. Some people like their meat, other don't. I love my meat. Not like I am killing the animal myself. I just eat what is sold. I will continue to do so till the day I die. Probably choke on a sausage.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Honestly I actually wish I was vegan, it's supposedly a lot healthier, but there is just no way in hell for me. Don't have enough self-control I guess, and there are some veggies that when I eat them it's tough to actually keep them down. There is nothing I love more than doing steaks or burgers or sausage and veggies on the grill. Back before my divorce when I had a backyard I would grill almost every single day, no matter the weather, I loved it that much. I can eat veggies in moderation, but I'd never be able to do it all the time. And it almost makes me sick thinking about eating a Tofu burger, so much so that I've never even tried one.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

@TotalEclipse Wow that actually looks pretty good. Maybe I'll give it a shot. I think it's just the idea that gets to me, the idea that I'm eating a hamburger made out of plants means it's going to taste like a plant. Or cardboard.

I've heard from so many sources that meat is really not that good for you....for ex, it takes forever for it to digest. Idk maybe I'll try a "plant burger" lol.

----------


## Cuchculan

Have tried all that veggie stuff that is meant to replace the real things. They taste nothing alike at all. They are horrible. Just give me the rel food any day of the week. Time for a breakfast roll now. Now look what you have gone and done. Made me crave meat. 

0ab2d2ce16772b8734cc93fa3df420ba--irish-breakfast-traditional-irish-recipes-traditional.jpg

----------


## Otherside

> What about veganizing those items? You don't need to eat veggies all the time to be vegan (well, you do - but you can hide it). There is vegan burgers (that are modified to taste like meat, and even bleed/ grill up/ texture), hotdogs, sausages, and a couple brands of steaks. Anything you think about meat or dish wise that you like that have animal products in it -- you can very easily make without - and still taste good.
> 
> For example, the thread had talk about the English breakfast...... here is a make of it.. 100% from plants  .



Wonder what the vegan scrambled eggs made from, and I'm actually curious as to what that's like.

Edit - Oh. Scrambled Tofu. I went and googled that and actually found the cafe that did that stuff lol.

----------


## Cuchculan

Ener-G Egg Replacer. Made from potato and tapioca starch, Egg Replacer is free of eggs, gluten, wheat, casein, dairy, yeast, soy, tree nuts, and peanuts, making it useful for vegans and those with food allergies.

----------


## L

I don't understand making non meat food look like meat food....

I like balance. I love a fry but I do try to limit my met to one meal a day and sometimes none at all. I could never go full time without meat though.

----------


## CloudMaker

> I don't understand making non meat food look like meat food....
> 
> I like balance. I love a fry but I do try to limit my met to one meal a day and sometimes none at all. I could never go full time without meat though.



Vegetarians do it to trick themselves because they naturally crave meat

----------


## Cuchculan

> Vegetarians do it to trick themselves because they naturally crave meat



That is some brave statement to make. Be curious to get a Veggie view on what you just said. 

I think L understand the Irish fry up. Part of how we live. How we were raised. I eat meat daily. But I am lucky insofar that I never put on an ounce of weight no matter how much I eat. Always stay the exact same weight.

----------


## L

> Substitutes to meat can give a emulation of childhood experience and how they where raise; and still being able to incorporate that in their life, in a way that feels right for them. There are also social situations where they want to feel like they are 'in-crowd' no matter if it's health, allergies, religious, ethical reasons to abstaining from a product.... having an alternative that doesn't have those ingredients but a substitute, that is similar to what everyone else is eating around you... makes social situations less awkward and not making anyone compromise.



Yeah, that makes sense  ::):  thanks x

----------


## CloudMaker

I think men should eat meat otherwise they have problems .... soy messes with hormones and estrogen. It can make men grow boobs

----------

